# Guitar strings no sustain with tex mex pu



## dicksonjoe (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi all, i just installed a set of tex mex single coils. Im having a tough time trying to tune the last 3 high strings. its got very poor sustain and the notes just fades out. I was wondering if theres anything wrong with the poles? thanks


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think they’re too high/close to the strings, esp the bridge, you may want to lower them down just a bit to see if that improves it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Agreed


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Agreed on pu height. .Bridge saddles look like they’re almost level. Guitar could probably use a set up.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is the reason for having the saddle so tilted?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

First fix your saddle height. Then out the pickup MUCH lower, and then go from there

this might help:


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And these as well:














might help


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And these are great as well:














and really for you - pickup height:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

greco said:


> What is the reason for having the saddle so tilted?
> 
> View attachment 324354


Agreed, looks like the screw may have broken off or is the wrong length


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zdogma said:


> wrong length


This would be my guess


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

greco said:


> What is the reason for having the saddle so tilted?
> 
> View attachment 324354


I've seen this so many times. It is often the result of someone thinking they need to do that to help the strings match the radius of the fretboard. Pretty funny. Some inexperienced "techs" do this too.

The sustain issue is likely the pickup too close to the strings. Tex mex pickups require a lower setting- 4/32 bass 3/32 treble with string fretted at last fret.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

zztomato said:


> I've seen this so many times. It is often the result of someone thinking they need to do that to help the strings match the radius of the fretboard. Pretty funny. Some inexperienced "techs" do this too.
> ...


You lost me here. If you set each edge action, you're following the radius of the neck with the other strings correct ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

alwaysflat said:


> You lost me here. If you set each edge action, you're following the radius of the neck with the other strings correct ?


He's referring to post #5 where the saddle in sitting on an angle.

Individual saddles should sit perpendicular to the surface of the guitar.
Each pair of grub screws should be adjusted the same amount on each saddle.

They follow the radius of the neck in height only, no need to slant the saddle.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

sulphur said:


> He's referring to post #5 where the saddle in sitting on an angle.
> 
> Individual saddles should sit perpendicular to the surface of the guitar.
> Each pair of grub screws should be adjusted the same amount on each saddle.
> ...


Thanks, well articulated


----------



## dicksonjoe (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi all! i brought the guitar to a tech and everything seems to be fine now! i think single coil pickups are too new to me, the past years ive been only playing on humbuckers and active pickups. Just because the bridge pickup doesnt sustain like humbuckers i thought there was something wrong. The tech said “dude, these are single coil pickups, unless you switch to the 4th position with the neck and bridge” But thank you all for your time to help!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

dicksonjoe said:


> Hi all! i brought the guitar to a tech and everything seems to be fine now! i think single coil pickups are too new to me, the past years ive been only playing on humbuckers and active pickups. Just because the bridge pickup doesnt sustain like humbuckers i thought there was something wrong. The tech said “dude, these are single coil pickups, unless you switch to the 4th position with the neck and bridge” But thank you all for your time to help!
> View attachment 324699
> View attachment 324699


Those saddles!! Must avert my eyes..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zztomato said:


> Those saddles!! Must avert my eyes..


What is it about those saddles that is making you want to avert your eyes? 
I'm curious and totally missing something. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

greco said:


> What is it about those saddles that is making you want to avert your eyes?
> I'm curious and totally missing something.
> Thanks in advance.


They're set up so that the ones on the outside are tilted and become more perpendicular in the middle. You want the pressure to be even on both adjustment feet of each saddle- all perpendicular. It's just one of those things that drive me nutz- pet peeve.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zztomato said:


> They're set up so that the ones on the outside are tilted and become more perpendicular in the middle. You want the pressure to be even on both adjustment feet of each saddle- all perpendicular. It's just one of those things that drive me nutz- pet peeve.


Ahhh...I see it now. Thanks.
I was only on my first coffee and not paying close enough attention.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

zztomato said:


> Those saddles!! Must avert my eyes..


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 324719


AAHHH!! It burns, it burns!!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

So on 3 saddle bridge they're angled because they have to be and we're all good, but if there's any angle on the 6 saddle it's bad, even if the effect is to pull the saddles together which can be a good thing, I see...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> So on 3 saddle bridge they're angled because they have to be and we're all good, but if there's any angle on the 6 saddle it's bad, even if the effect is to pull the saddles together which can be a good thing, I see...


The point is to balance the pressure between two contact points. The 3 barrel tele style distributes the string pressure evenly. When it is a single string on a saddle with two adjustment screws, if it's tilted, the pressure goes in the direction of the tilt. That can cause the saddle to vibrate when you really want it firmly in place.
I don't mention this without many years experience with these little issues.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

zztomato said:


> ... The 3 barrel tele style distributes the string pressure evenly. When it is a single string on a saddle with two adjustment screws, if it's tilted, the pressure goes in the direction of the tilt. That can cause the saddle to vibrate when you really want it firmly in place.
> I don't mention this without many years experience with these little issues.


I started this post before my morning coffee, something didn't sit right with me ( pardon the pun). 
So here's what I came up with. I started with some math , boring ...and gets complicated looking at interference and lateral forces. For a 9.5 radius neck, there's a 12* difference tilt at the edges @ 2" apart. So edge to center, about 6*. 
For the same neck radius, Tele 3 barrels just tilt less because they're 2x wider (so 1/2 the amount of the outer single saddles) so imbalance of forces should should be less (?) They're not immune. Just having two different string tensions on them creates imbalance. But. they also have near twice the downward force applied so stability would be better. 
Tilting a flat bottom screw is the source of the issue. The width of the screws relative to the width of the tele barrels is 1/2 that of single saddle or less. A single saddle matched to radius for at the hi/low E's will have twice the angle of a tele barrel, depending on the screw soles can create inconsistent contact, specially when the tilt causes interference with the neighbor saddle, or worn spots in the base plate mess with the screws. 
Back to my coffee


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

alwaysflat said:


> ...and gets complicated looking at interference and lateral forces.


Wouldn't it be fun if you had the equipment and sensors to actually measure a variety of these forces! 

I don't do well with math but I love this sort of thing. My past interest was biomechanical forces within the joints of the human body (again, sans calculations).

Carry on. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone contact Mythbusters?


----------

